# Mildew in water tubes



## inkydog (Jan 23, 2015)

Morning all, I have a technical problem and it would be great if anyone here could suggest how to fix it.

I have a Quickmill Silvano, which I know is not all that common, so many of you may not know it well. Anyway, I regularly rinse out my water tank, but I have been noticing the water tubes recently have a slight green tinge- i.e. mildew is forming. I clean them as best I can, but it's very hard to access them further up the tube.

I use Waitrose Essential bottled water, and generally clean the machine with Cafizza and backflush regularly.

This morning I took the machine top off, and the tubes are attached inside with those minuscule plastic cable tie fixings. At the very top of the tubes there is definite green mildew. I fear it's too risky for a layperson like me to attempt to remove them and replace in situ.

Is there anything I can do besides take it in for a service? It's out of warranty and it's from BellaBarista - I have no idea what they charge.

Thank you kind folks.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Am tempted to suggest, assuming you can get at the ends of the pipes, to suggest some bendy pipe cleaners of the smoking type variety rather than the craft type found on the hight street. Failing that something like a steamy wanda http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/steamy-wanda-coffee-tool

which might be a little more "abrasive" or the tube brushes here on Bella:

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/barista-tools-accessories/cleaning-and-filtration/cleaning.html

Suspect though that even if you get it scrubbed off would need to sterilise to be sure.

Might be worth calling Marko, Claudette or Jordan at Bella to see if they come across it before ?

Hope of help

John


----------



## inkydog (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi John,

Thanks for that suggestion. I think the rubber pipes are too long for these pipe cleaners. I was wondering if there was a chemical that I could put in the water tank that would take care of it, by rinsing it through?

Also, do you think it's risky health wise to carry on using it in the meantime?

I will call BB tomorrow to see what they suggest- the machine came from there originally.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

I would guess you will have to get them off the machine to clean properly. The tubes in the classic can become a bit grotty inside, I took them off soaked them in hot soapy water then stuck various objects up the tube to clean....shoulda maybe bought pipe cleaners.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

When you say the "throttle " type fixings I presume you mean "cable ties" = plastic strips which thread through the end and pull tight then snip off . These are available from MAPLINS and are easy to use. Just cut the old ones off (nail clippers work well) remove the tubes and soak them in water with "MILTON" in , this is steralizing fluid often used for baby's bottles and is safe to use.Try to avoid abrasive brushes etc as they scrath the plastic and can make it worse later on .

I am sure you will be able to do this yourself.


----------



## inkydog (Jan 23, 2015)

Yes, you're probably right. I'll see if I can find some replacement mini cable ties first, and then I can take the pipes off and be able to put them back. I don't think I can go for a day without my coffee- which tastes delicious by the way so I don't think the taste is compromised by this issue.

However, I think Johns advice to call BB first makes sense.


----------



## inkydog (Jan 23, 2015)

El carajillo said:


> When you say the "throttle " type fixings I presume you mean "cable ties" = plastic strips which thread through the end and pull tight then snip off . These are available from MAPLINS and are easy to use. Just cut the old ones off (nail clippers work well) remove the tubes and soak them in water with "MILTON" in , this is steralizing fluid often used for baby's bottles and is safe to use.Try to avoid abrasive brushes etc as they scrath the plastic and can make it worse later on .
> 
> I am sure you will be able to do this yourself.


Thanks very much El Carajillo, I posted before seeing your reply. I'll get some ties from Maplins, and thank you for the suggestion of Milton. I'd rather avoid the expense of BB and plus I'm based in London so it's a bit of a hike to take my machine there.


----------



## jpaul__ (Feb 19, 2016)

I have used a fine piece of insulated single core wire, put a loop in it and then attach a few strands of wool,

this passes through the finest of tubes with scarring them, can pre-dose the wool with Milton or dunk in a pulycaf solution


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Milton sterilising solution should do the trick. Or do a descale - the acid is quite good at stripping out buggy stuff.


----------



## inkydog (Jan 23, 2015)

The Silvano came with manufacturer instructions not to use a descaler, but thanks for the suggestion.


----------

